# importing medicines to Cyprus



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I can't see this has been asked before, so (if it has) all the usual aoplogies are sent in advance!

She who must be obeyed is settling in nicely in Paphos (such a shame I can't fly there directly from Jeddah), but she needs various "over the counter" medicines, which we knew would be expensive in Cyprus.

I've been able to research on line the UK rules about exporting such medicines from the UK, but haven't had much success in researching their importation into Cyprus. Has anyone any ideas?

Thanx in advance


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

MartynKSA said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I can't see this has been asked before, so (if it has) all the usual aoplogies are sent in advance!
> 
> ...


Importing prescription drugs are very hard regulated, but can differ inside EU. This is the official text for Cyprus.

Import of medicine for personal use is subject to the approval of the health ministry.
Limit 3 month's supply for prescription drugs.

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I just packed my prescription drugs in the suitcase, 3 months worth, but my family bring me 'over the counter' meds on their visits.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> I just packed my prescription drugs in the suitcase, 3 months worth, but my family bring me 'over the counter' meds on their visits.


I will do the same with my insulin. I have a fridge in the car to keep it chilled. 

Anders


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

thanks both

It's not prescription drugs, just over the counter stuff, like paracetamol, which doesn't appear to be freely available in Cyprus. Obvious solution is to use vistors to bring them over- no doubt the requests will be flowing freely soon!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MartynKSA said:


> thanks both
> 
> It's not prescription drugs, just over the counter stuff, like paracetamol, which doesn't appear to be freely available in Cyprus. Obvious solution is to use vistors to bring them over- no doubt the requests will be flowing freely soon!


Paracetamol based drugs are freely available in supermarkets and pharmacies in Cyprus, although it is still a good idea to get visitors to bring some as they tend to be little more expensive here.


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

better tell she who must be obeyed to look more carefully! Thanks Veronica


----------

